# GTROC Logo in Japan



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Was browsing the GTR's for sale in Japan as you do when bored and found this R33 for sale - notice the front numberplate pic, im sure thats our logo :chuckle:

NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R V SPEC | 1997 | RED | 68,000km | details.- Japanese used cars.Goo-net Exchange


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Well apparently that's not only a gtroc logo, but some original Skyline design logo it seems.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, I just saw your thread about the club logo, never knew it was a Japanese design, interesting that.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

where is mook now, he might start saying this is a gay logo :chuckle:

oh wait it looks like that of gtroc's :smokin:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

No, it looks like the club logo. 

Although not sure why the SECOND picture of the front, has a different number plate.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It wouldn't be the first time something the GTROC did has been copied! I guess we should be flattered that others want to mimic us


----------

